# Why do people say they want to buy the car



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

why why why if the fookers are going to make stupid excuses like oh the mortgage has just gone out.
Idiot didn't plan this before texting me a hundred times and then calling me saying I'm coming on X day and then texting me with the above nonsense about his mortgage.

Another saying I'm coming at 8 and doesn't even take my address down

A lot of time wasters ffs :x

I hate waiting on people when I have a life.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Must have a damn big mortgage if one months payment costs the same as a car!

Too many time wasters out there, and dealers know that, so offer stupid low valuations when you trade in


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> Must have a damn big mortgage if one months payment costs the same as a car!
> 
> Too many time wasters out there, and dealers know that, so offer stupid low valuations when you trade in


The guy says he's a grand short of what he needs so I replied in a polite manner that wouldn't you look for a car and contact someone on the basis that you've got the funds and any other outgoings aren't affected.

His reply: I really like the look of your car but my bank statement didn't show this out going payment. if you change your mind on the price please let me know.

my thoughts: idiot was just wasting my time and didn't have any intentions of buying the car as I told him that if he really liked the car then he'd borrow the money if need be.

he reply. he's all borrowed out.

my reply NONE

WBAC.com offered 4200 if cars in good condition and any valuation is based on what I told them. :lol: 
I'm not desperate but wanted to see what the hype was about  but wouldn't mind a sale asap. fookaz trying it on.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I hate all the idiots and time wasters you get when trying to sell a car...

Especially the "will you take X amount for it" Me "Yes i will, when would you like to pick it up?"... Silence...

WHY ASK IF I WILL TAKE A FECKIN PRICE IF YOU THEN DONT RESPOND WHEN I SAY YES YOU BELL END!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> I hate all the idiots and time wasters you get when trying to sell a car...
> 
> Especially the "will you take X amount for it" Me "Yes i will, when would you like to pick it up?"... Silence...
> 
> WHY ASK IF I WILL TAKE A FECKIN PRICE IF YOU THEN DONT RESPOND WHEN I SAY YES YOU BELL END!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Honestly mate, I think they're a bunch of to***** and need to get a life or mummy and daddy didn't teach them any manners or how to be humane :lol:

I had a guy call me up about the car and then after all the crap about his coming today tomorrow oh sorry I couldn't make it blah blah whatever makes you think what a di**.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shug750S said:


> Must have a damn big mortgage if one months payment costs the same as a car!
> 
> Too many time wasters out there, and dealers know that, so offer stupid low valuations when you trade in


Dont you mean small - its a MK1


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Toshiba said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Must have a damn big mortgage if one months payment costs the same as a car!
> ...


Sorry guys but it's my Golf gti dsg I was moaning about


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Have you tried auto trader sandy.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Delta4 said:


> Have you tried auto trader sandy.


I'm going to sound stupid now and say no I haven't  
Never tried or knew how to.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sandy said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried auto trader sandy.
> ...


It's worth the effort, i would'nt bother with fleabay or anything else.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Delta4 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4 said:
> ...


I will do once my salary is back to normal as funds are desperately short.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Dare I say it?  has the mortgage gone out? :wink:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I think he's still waiting :lol:


----------

